# Large Alice Pack, Back Packs $30.00 shipped



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

They are on sale again. Large Alice Pack Back Packs. $30.00 for one or 2 for $50.00 shipped. Thought I would pass it on. 
CJL Enterprize


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

*CJL ENTERPRIZE New price $40.00 shipped on Lg Alice Pack*

Hi friends. We are still selling Alice Packs. We have had to raise the price by $10.00 from the $30.00 from the price we where selling them at last year.

Cost of fuel etc and shipping has gone up. But its still a great deal.

$40.00 shipped to your front door anywhere in the U.S.A.

ALICE PACK. LARGE ALICE PACK. BACK PACK

Here is a video:


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a FYI. I want to thank all of you that are buying the packs. We are trying to get them out the door the same or next day to you via FEDEX.


----------

